# My Bulking Meal Plan



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

Well let me start a new thread here on my bulking diet. My goal is to pack on some muscle and somewhat keep my bodyfat down. Right now I'm 5'11.5" and weigh 186lbs with about 14% body fat.

I work graveyards and my diet is really screwed up fridays and Sundays. For example on Fridays I get home from work at 8:00am and go to bed. Wake up at about 12:00pm go through my day and go to bed about 11:00pm to midnight. I can't really get six meals in a day that day unless I eat like a  those four meals. Here is a sample of how my diet will be through the week...

Breakfast: (4:00PM)
1 cup Oatmeal
10 Egg Whites
1 Egg Yolk
Med Apple

Pre Workout Shake (6:00 Pm)
23g Protein
100g Carbs
Creatine 
Glutamine

Post Workout Shake (7:00 PM)
2 cups of Oatmeal or Rice
2 Scoops ON Pro Complex
1.5 cup Mixed Berries
2 Med. Bannanas

Meal three (8:30 or 9:00 pm)
8oz Chicken Breast
2 cups Brown Rice
Lg Salad (with very little calories)
Med Apple

Meal Four (1:00AM)
2 cans Tuna with mayo(no carb type),Pickles, and Mustard
2 Cups Brown Rice
Med Apple

Meal Five (3:00 AM) 
8 oz Chicken Breast
Lg Salad
1oz Peanuts, Shelled, No Salt

Meal Six (6:30Am) (Need help here)
1 scoop Whey (23g Pro)
1 Cup Non Fat Cottage Cheese

Total Calories:3875, Total Fat grams:64g (16%) Total Carbs:408g (38%), Total Protein: 437g (47%)

I'm shooting for about 3500 to 4000 calories, 20% fat, 40% Carbs and 40% Protein. If anyone can give me some recommendations I would appriciate it. I figure that this diet is pretty clean but what do you all think?? I'm also thinking about add 1% milk to my Protein shakes and 1% yogurt to my post workout shake. Whould that be a bad idea?? Well please let me know what you think about this.

I figure I might as well add this too...
Wake Up...
400mg Calcium
1000mg Vitamin C
Vit E 400mg
Max Muscle Max EFA (900mg Flax Seed oil. 400mg Wheat germ oil, 300 MG CLA, and 400mg EPO, 400mg Borage Seed Oil.)
Beverly International Multipak Daily Vitamin
Beverly International Joint Care

Pre Workout
Glyco Load (ON)
about 23g protein
Swole V2

Post Workout
400mg Calcium
1000mg Vit C
400iu Vit E
Plus Post Workout Shake

Lunch
Beverly International Joint Care

Dinner
Max Muscle Max EFA (900mg Flax Seed oil. 400mg Wheat germ oil, 300 MG CLA, and 400mg EPO, 400mg Borage Seed Oil.)

Before bed
ZMA
BCAA 1000 (ON) 6 tabs

If I need to add anything please let me know.
Thanks Alot!!


----------

